

Ongoing IFrame attack proving difficult to kill - bdfh42
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080318-ongoing-iframe-attack-proving-difficult-to-kill.html

======
noodle
#1 rule of web app development (as far as i'm concerned): sanitize inputs. if
you don't know if inputs are already/automatically sanitized, sanitize them
again anyway.

------
axod
It's easy to kill if you only employ competent developers who don't trust any
user input :/

------
schammy
The article explains the issue very poorly (seriously, I'm disappointed how
badly this was written, considering it's ARS and all). If you read the user
comments, they manage to explain it much more clearly, except for one issue...
the article mentions how these cached search results are "forwarded" to
Google/Yahoo etc. I don't know what the hell they're talking about, I know of
no way to forward local site search results to search engines.

I think that what really happens is the people who create these "attacks" just
post the links on some page that spiders will find and then the links will
show up in Google/Yahoo results, and probably quite high since they're from
domains with high page rank.

